
Show HN: Woozyman’s – helping my city eat local - woozymans
https://woozymans.com/
======
woozymans
Most restaurants don’t allow people to eat-in anymore to help with social
distancing, so I cobbled this together this afternoon to help residents of my
city find the restaurants that are offering pickup and delivery options.

